
Show HN: Project Log – A simple work time tracker - _query
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mpscholten.timetracker
======
_query
Hey all, I'm an eighteen years old software engineer from germany (learn more
about me here:
[http://www.mpscholten.de/about/](http://www.mpscholten.de/about/)). Project
Log is my first try on android apps. It's a simple material designed work time
tracker. I've built it because I was unhappy with all the existing apps I've
tried out. Happy to receive some feedback :)

~~~
daveblt
"This app is incompatible with all of your devices." is what I get, but I have
a Samsung Galaxy S5 on Android 4.4.2 KitKat. Not sure what the requirements
are, but I would expect such a simple app to not have such steep requirements.

~~~
_query
The app currently requires android 5.0+ because of material design stuff. But
technically I could make it work on android 4. Never thought so many people
are still running older android versions (My device is a nexus).

~~~
mgkimsal
> Never thought so many people are still running older android versions (My
> device is a nexus).

This may sound ageist, but it may be because you're just 18 and haven't lived
enough yet. Most people don't upgrade android. Most people _can 't_ upgrade
Android.

Per
[http://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html](http://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html)
about 33% of devices are Android 5.0 or higher. More than 50% of android users
are using 4.1-4.3, and that probably won't shift massively in the near future.

I too have a nexus, but AFAICT, I'll never get anything beyond 4.4 (unsure
right now, haven't even turned it on in a while).

~~~
_query
It's a really sad situation for developers IMO. Hopefully google will do
something to fix this issue in the future.

~~~
mgkimsal
They've had... 7+ years to think about it and come up with a plan. Part of the
plan was let everyone abuse the branding and give every manufacturer the
ability to say "Android!" while giving _0_ assurance of current version of
upgradability. And we got years of cheap android devices that were, by design,
legacy and non-upgradeable.

Perhaps, maybe, in a few years, policies will change enough to say "if you use
this brand, you have to adhere to these policies" and maintenance and
upgradability will be a required policy. But... the effects of that will be
_years_ in to the future - there's no real change in the near term.

Google seemed to intentionally ignore that aspect of licensing, and... somehow
we're all collectively dismayed that hardware manufacturers chose their own
short term profits over the impact to the Android brand?

------
nissehulth
Looks great from screenshots, but even my lollipop device is said to be
incompatible. Will try it when you get the update out.

~~~
_query
Thanks for the feedback. The new version should be available now, could you
try again? :)

------
nstart
Great first effort here. I was wondering if you've taken a look at toggl
though. Not affiliated in any way. Just a long time user

------
sdoering
Sadly this is not compatible with a Samsung S5 and it's current Android
version.

But Screenshots looking great.

~~~
_query
What android version are you running? It should be working with android 5.0+
:)

Edit: Just deployed a new version compatible with android KitKat. It should be
available in the play store soon.

~~~
sdoering
thx a lot.

